# Zombie Infection



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm afraid I was scratched (not bitten) in the recent invasion.



It's not improving after a few days...



It's getting worse now, I think the transformation may be complete by October...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is just too gross - good job and looking forward to seeing what you turn into by October


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

gross! great job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Truly awesome gross


----------



## RavensHollow (Nov 3, 2009)

These are great!!! Love to see what it turns into in the end


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that looks really realistic great job! You can probably freak out a lot of people with that haha


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You are pulling our collective leg, that is a real infection...

Great job. Being a nurse sometimes has advantages you might not readily think about.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool job!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Should we kill her now or wait till she starts eating people in October?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Amazing work. That's just sick (in a super cool way).


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Uber disgusting. Bravo!

I'd love to see the second picture, but Imageshack has removed it for being a violation of their terms of service. Either they strongly object to certain stages of zombie infection, or you were zoomed in a bit too close in the picture and someone misinterpreted it.


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

That thing is never going to heal if you keep picking at it! Awesome work! Looks real.

Randy


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Uber disgusting. Bravo!
> 
> I'd love to see the second picture, but Imageshack has removed it for being a violation of their terms of service. Either they strongly object to certain stages of zombie infection, or you were zoomed in a bit too close in the picture and someone misinterpreted it.


I just noticed they removed the picture. Maybe I should wear pants in the picture this time???!!!

I'll reupload it...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That's way cool! What are they gonna say at work as you slowly transform?


----------



## operatingnurse (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's the "banned" photo...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

If I put a dollar bill in there, will 4 quarters fall outta you??

Nice bicep. And wound.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the wound. The puss coming out looks great!


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

Two thoughts: 1. MRSA? 2. VRE? Deadly in the presence of a zombie infection.


----------

